# The Pretty and meager



## disaffected6 (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm a small guy and it seems like everytime I go into a city or populated area where there is a chance of running into trouble, it seems to find me. It is even worse when I'm with a girl because there are always some more physically imposing guy(s) that need to show how tough they are. In addition, I have a pretty-boy face that may pass for a girl from a distance. My question is for the people like me that are prime targets for bullying, how often do you face this shit when you're traveling? And if it happens a lot, have you had to pull your knife or weapon frequently?


----------



## finn (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm not really a small guy, I'm pretty much medium height, but I am stronger than I look. Anyway, I find that carrying the right attitude and vibes is what really keeps people from thinking they can pick on you. I've had more problems with crazy homeguard than anyone else off the street, but I haven't had to pull a knife too much, only when it looks like a fight is inevitable. Most people get the idea when your hand shifts to rest on the handle of your knife. But you should learn to fight, that's pretty much how you carry the right vibe.


----------



## connerR (Oct 23, 2009)

i'm tall but terribly weak. i guess my height has kept me from being bullied around too much? either that or its just because im always with friends who are bigger than i am. 

that's my advice. befriend big, mean, tough people.


----------



## sprout (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm 5'1", weigh about a buck, and I look like a thirteen year old. I travel solo all the time and I almost never have problems. I would venture to say it has a lot to do with the way you conduct yourself in front of other people. Figure out what works to your advantage.


----------



## oldmanLee (Oct 24, 2009)

As someone who has run into the prob of being small and a lightweight before,I've found that the other folks that say it's attitude and how you present yourself are the determining factors.If you veiw yourself as a potential victim,you will "smell" like meat.Cultivate an attitude of being aware of your surroundings,as well as a few good fighting tricks(breaking yourself of the male inhibition of kicking someone in the balls is a good start,going for the eyes is even better),and realize you are engaged in lifestyle that most people would be terrified to even try.
As to weapons,I would also like to point out that a walking stick of some good tough hardwood,with a metal cap to reduce wear on the ground end,beats just about any knife ,even up close,if you are willing to do a bit of practice.Also,much easier to explain than a whacking great sheath knife in urban areas,as well as being a useful tool.It also allows you to judge the force nessesary to the situation,whereas a knife always screams that this is all or nothing.


----------

